# Polishes for Bowling Ball Blank Stock



## Charles (Sep 11, 2005)

Somebody please tell me what to use to bring back the polish of a turned Bowling ball blank after I have turned. Presently sanding to 4000 grit then using EEE cream. I have tried corian polish, and lacquer spray. I just can't get the shine like it was prior to turning. My acrylics always look great, but this Bowling ball stuff is different.


----------



## btboone (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi Charles, welcome to the group.  I have good luck with micromesh going to somewhere around 8000 to 12000 grit.  I then use a white paste honing compound made to sharpen lathe tools on a leather belt.  Using this on a cotton buff gives the final whammy.


----------



## Old Griz (Sep 12, 2005)

If you don't have white honing paste... try some Turtlewax Polishing compound followed by McGuires [sp] Anti-Swirl cream either #7 or #9...both available in any autoparts store.... it also works like a dream on all acrylics and CA finishes... the polishing compound and anti-swirl cream are applied on the lathe with either a soft cloth or a Viva paper towel...


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 12, 2005)

Charles, I'm with Tom, but I use Novus #2 Plastic polish Fine Scratch remover after the MM. The Meguires should give you about the same result. Make sure you wetsand with all grits. BTW, welcome to the group![]


----------



## Czarcastic (Sep 12, 2005)

[img=left]http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/images/089-0106.jpg[/img=left]Welcome!

I, too, use MM, but then use HUT plastic polish  on the lathe at high speed.  The material needs high heat to set, and the plastic polish works great.  Its what I use on all synthetics, including acrylics, Bowling Ball material,and more recently corian.


----------



## Old Griz (Sep 12, 2005)

> The material needs high heat to set, and the plastic polish works great.



'Splain please... what needs high heat to set...


----------



## Czarcastic (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Old Griz_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


The bowling ball itself.  Here is a link written by one of the manufacturers of the blanks.

About a year ago, I sent an email to "pensofcolor" (the folks with the patent on bowling ball pen blanks) and asked the same question. I also explained that this has been bantered about for a while on Yahoo Penturners and they should respond to the thread there.
The link above is the answer to that thread. its a good read.  

"_Because the Bowling Ball pen blank is made from a thermosetting
material, it takes a considerable amount of heat to apply a good
finish. But, it can be done, with great success, if you don't mind
using a little extra elbow grease. By the way, this same
thermosetting quality is what allows the blank to be drilled without
melting or cracking it, unlike acrylics....more..."_


----------



## mick (Sep 13, 2005)

Tom, I got the same reply from POC as Steven, when I asked about finishing bowling ball blanks. POC suggests using friction polish and creating enough heat to set the finish. I tried it and it worked. Not as well as using plastic polish on acrylics, but it gave a fairly nice shine


----------

